# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 3560G switch etherchannel&LACP

## eXpLoDeR

Καλησπέρα παιδιά , προσπαθώ να στήσω ενα σενάριο γρήγορης επικοινωνίας ανάμεσα σε ενα server 2012 και ενα nas qnap, ενδιάμεσα ενα layer3 switch 3560G.
Βήμα ενα εκανα team 3 κάρτες δικτυου στον server και πλέον τις βλέπει σαν 3GBt (LACP) το ίδιο εκανα και με το NAS με 2 κάρτες εκει και τις βλέπει 1 σαν 2GBt (LACP) προγραγμάτισα και στο  switch το LACP και όλα καλα εχω ενα τέλειο redunducy, ΑΛΛΑ η ταχύτητα δεν ξεπερνάει πρακτικά ποτέ τα 120-140MB/s, γνωρίζω οτι λόγο περιορισμού etherchannel στο switch δεν μπορώ να ξεπεράσω τα 1GB που δίνει πραγματικά η θύρα του. Τι λύσεις έχω έτσι ωστε να πάρω καλύτερες ταχύτητες επικοινωνίας;;

Thanks

----------


## tsioy

Θα απαντήσω με τα βασικά που ξέρω και ας με διορθώσουν όσοι το κατέχουν καλύτερα.

Με το LACP, έχεις μεν redundancy, αλλά δεν χρησιμοποιούνται ταυτόχρονα για όλες τις μεταφορες δεδομένων όλα τα links του EtherChannel. 
Γίνεται load balancing στις γραμμές και default είναι το src-mac. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάθε frame που βγαίνει από το nas (έχοντας ως src mac address τη mac address του nas interface) θα χρησιμοποιεί μία γραμμή και όχι όλο το EtherChannel.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Σωστά έτσι και εγώ ψάχνω τρόπο να χρησιμοποιήσω όλο το εύρος του lacp , το γύρισα σε port-channel load-balance src-dst-ip αλλά και πάλι δεν έχει νόημα εφόσον 1 είναι η ip του μηχανήματος :/

----------


## d.stathopoulos

για καλύτερη ταχύτητα μπορείς να κάνεις configure iscsi και να κάνεις enable το multipath στα 2012 και στο QNAP.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

Δεν το γνώριζα αυτό θα το δοκιμάσω , ευχαριστώ! Δίχως το multipath κάποια άλλη λύση;

----------


## d.stathopoulos

Με το QNAP δύσκολο, στην θέση σου θα δοκίμαζα πέραν του LACP τα 2 Modes Balance-tlb & Balance-alb. 

Αλλιώς, EMC & Fiber Channel.

----------


## SfH

Συνήθως για iscsi storage είναι κοινό αυτό που αναφέρει ο d.stathopoulos . Πολλαπλά vlans, συνήθως per nic per controller ή per nic group accross controller, ανάλογα με το τι θες να πετύχεις και το πόσα nics έχεις σε storage/hosts . Γενικά σε storage δίκτυα προσπαθείς να έχεις το design απλό, χωρίς εγγενές redundancy ( αφήνεις το mpio να το χειριστεί ) και με όσο μικρότερα fate sharing domains γίνεται.

----------


## eXpLoDeR

το iscsi απ ότι διάβασα δίνει ενα 30% μόνο στην ανάγνωση καλό αυτό , απο την άλλη είναι δεσμευτικό να βλέπει τον χώρο του nas μόνο ενας server που θα ρυθμιστεί το iscsi.
Θα δοκιμάσω το multipath με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να δω πως θα συμπεριφερθεί.

----------

